# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Hola From Depok

## Sabena

Hola... semoga bisa bergabung dan berbagi ilmu mengenai koi di forum ini ya... Domisili Depok. :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## pieth

Halo om sabena welcome to kois

----------


## david_pupu

Hi om welcome to kois

----------

